# are cats preditors?



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

my hens are in there chicken run in a old converted dog house ... its dry and warm and they love it...will cats get in there at night and kill them??


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes cats are predators. As with any predator they are unpredictable.


----------



## Chefmarkh (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes they are preditors but my cats and others in the area totally ignore them


----------



## fargolady (Oct 18, 2012)

Our cats eat with our chickens and sleep with them.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Depends on the cat! Are these your spoiled pets that would rather eat kibble than chase a big ol' bird or are these feral cats from God knows where that are skinny and would try to eat anything? In my experience the chickens tend to be too big for most cats to want to bother but that might not be the case with bantams or with particularly determined felines. (My first cat would kill fully grown wild rabbits and drag them home. SIGH.) Good luck either way.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes! Cats can definitely be a problem!


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

Depends on the cat mine was raised around chcikens so he could care less and prefers to sleep in the chicken pen!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

my cat will hang out with baby chicks no problem
but let a mouse run by & it's on i tell you!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Awww that's cool! My silkies and button quails don't mind my parrots at all and vice versa. Sometimes I would catch one of them playing with the chicken.

This is our small parrot Benny the lovebird with the one and only Pheobie aka silkie diva haha


----------

